# Neon Gecko



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Anyone used them before?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

the one in glasgow... ????

If so then yes... i have been to both the barras and paisley

i personally think they are not worth visiting unless you want to come away dispondant and upset but then the owner knows how i feel and knows why. When given the chance to rectify what happened he did not despite admitting fault.

his treatment of customers and animals i fele is less than satisfactory but then this is my personal opinion and of course i could be very miseld.. however many others i know into both inverts and reptiles agree with me


----------



## educated_fool (Apr 25, 2008)

Depends what your using them for. 

If its just feeder insects or bits and bobs for the viv then fine. But if I've had questionable advice from a couple of the guys who work there so I'd think twice about buying reps from them - but that's just from my experiences in there.



Kirsty


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Cheers for the reply, anyone else?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

meant to say...

their fish seem fine in the barras shop.. but since their attitude stinks ( again personal opinion only) i wouldnt use them for that either

keeping a crested gecko in a tank with NOTHING in it but a bare red light bulb and bark chippings. and when questioned why the reply was.. yeah we know its not ideal but then how will the cutomers see it if we put in plants..


I just thought OH ffs..


i gave up


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm against slating shops in general, and one of the guys that works there, is on here (willythegame) so perhaps he will pop up and put his side across, but I can't recommend them. I won't go into it on here, but I would talk to them about it.

However it does depend what you are looking for, the shop is generally clean and well stocked. Prices are typical of Scotland.

Andy


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Since willy knows personally WHY i say what i say ( he has mentioined several times to people who know me he knows why i dislike the shop)
and since it was a personal experience which they lied directly to me about animals being CB when in actual fact they were WC .. and since when i went back into the shop and explained about the death due to a huge amount of parasites which was confirmed in PM.. and was told..

OH THAT HAPPENS !!

i felt very upest..
I asked why they had told me the lizards were CB if infact they were WC all I got was shrugged shoulders and ignored for the next 15 minutes i stayed in the shop 
No sorry no offer of a partial refund.. nothing.. i always like to give everyone the benefit of the doubt and i am more than willing to compromise and listen to reason... but when nothing is forthcoming what conclusion can you draw

I wouldnt have bought WC.. i told them that the day i went in years ago... and this particual event happened years ago now
I was appauled at their lack of concern about the misinformation they gave me.. 
I am truly not slating Andy trust me i am merely stating the truth from personal experience and im pretty sure im allowed to do that,.



I think the diference is when slating based on opinion begins that is very unfair indeed... but this isnt opinion its direct contact and factual events

I did try the other branch to see if it made any difference and I really dont wish to comment on what happened there ( except the crestie issue as i directly discussed that) as that IS down to opinion but i would also be more than happy to discuss with willy on PM what i saw there and why i felt upset and concerned depsite trying to discuss it and ultimately left the store .


But i would be more than happy to discuss anything with him if he wanted to. Just not in the shop.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I've heard nothing good about any of the shops in Glasgow.

Mail order or try using Serpentus Exotics, they are much better.


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

never used them but would like to see what others have to sasy so am replying so that i can "subscribe" to it


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

dragonbreeder said:


> never used them but would like to see what others have to sasy so am replying so that i can "subscribe" to it


 
i know what ive said may get deleted but i have been 100% honest 

as ive said the fish in the barras are kept very well.. 

anyways.. i think ive probably made my views clear now so no point in repeating myself  ( for a change lol)


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

My comment was not aimed at you Lynn! It was mearly that I don't like to do it. But you know that I don't use the shop any more...

See you later.
Andy


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

GlasgowGecko said:


> My comment was not aimed at you Lynn! It was mearly that I don't like to do it. But you know that I don't use the shop any more...
> 
> See you later.
> Andy


 
I know.. it just gave me a reason to expand my point ... :whistling2:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Went in twice walking from my boyfriends last flat into town, seemed a bit expensive (compared to online prices, I suppose all pet shops are really) and they had tortoise in with the beardies, and they had some adult beardies in a viv that was way too small. 

I've not been to Serpentus yet but its supposed to be as good as they get. Only heard really really good reviews about it. Spoke to them on the phone once and they were very helpful.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

So no-one recommends them?

Has anyone bought a Tarantula from them and would you expect them to be able to provide a healthy female G.Rosea?

Cheers for all the replies!, Bobby


----------



## educated_fool (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't know much about spiders, but why don't you see if there are any for sale through the classifieds? 

If you buy from a forum member you'll likely get to see the parents and if you do have any problems with the spider or any questions about it a forum member will give you a much more informed response than most pet shops.

Apart from that it'll also be much cheaper than buying from a shop.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

If they cant even look after their reptiles i doupt they would be able to look after their tarantulas. Dont bother with them.

If you want a tarantula get one off spider shop.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> If they cant even look after their reptiles i doupt they would be able to look after their tarantulas. Dont bother with them.
> 
> If you want a tarantula get one off spider shop.


+1. 

Virginia cheeseman, spidershop or serpentus exotics. Forget the rest.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

ive been in, 1 word......... disapointed


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

sorry may be getting the wrong end of a coiled stick,but where do i come into this?
I was gonna stay out of the thread mainly because i dont see the point in it,but really i believe i may have met you once.


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Feb 18, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> If they cant even look after their reptiles i doupt they would be able to look after their tarantulas. Dont bother with them.


 
How often have you been there?
If you don't know about the place don't chime in having a dig.

There is nothing wrong with their reptiles. I've bought snakes, T's, frogs, toads, lizards, scorpions and tons of other stuff from there before moving to England. I've never had a problem with any livestock I bought from them. 

I don't understans why you would say definitivley 'Don't bother with them' when you live 350 miles from the place. Seriously, what can you say to back up losing a shop business and slandering them. 

As for the OP, go in, speak to the staff, ask about the T's feeding schedule, have a good look for yourself and make up your own mind.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

at the end of the day tho BadBikaDamo the shop seems to have a bad rep, which is never going to look good to other people is it.
Most shops rely on word of mouth.
If somewhere is bad you tell ten ppl
if somewhere is good you tell one.
Lucifus didnt say anything nasty at all really.


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Feb 18, 2008)

I was quite surprised and anoyed as I've read a lot of Lucifus' posts and he's one of the most sensible on this forum. It just really upsets me when I couple of people have a point of view and then others jump on the bus. Sorry if I seemed a bit harsh Lucifus but I used Neon Gecko Paisley for years and never had a single problem. They put a lot of time and effort into the care of their livesock, they do a lot of business and seldom get a complaint. The shop was quite frankly appauling before the present owner took over and he has invested a lot of time and money sorting it out. A lot of the livestock he gets in he takes home for himself becasuse he really does love his reptiles. On a more personal note, he is not having the best of times at the moment and is not himself, but I'm sure he'll bounce back soon.


----------



## Python Regius (Dec 18, 2008)

BadBikaDamo said:


> I was quite surprised and anoyed as I've read a lot of Lucifus' posts and he's one of the most sensible on this forum. It just really upsets me when I couple of people have a point of view and then others jump on the bus. Sorry if I seemed a bit harsh Lucifus but I used Neon Gecko Paisley for years and never had a single problem. They put a lot of time and effort into the care of their livesock, they do a lot of business and seldom get a complaint. The shop was quite frankly appauling before the present owner took over and he has invested a lot of time and money sorting it out. A lot of the livestock he gets in he takes home for himself becasuse he really does love his reptiles. On a more personal note, he is not having the best of times at the moment and is not himself, but I'm sure he'll bounce back soon.


I Agree Neon Gecko Rules! I Use The One At The Barras, Guys Are Great, Reptiles Are In Mint Condition, Same With The Fish And Inverts. 

Great Shop Altogether!  (h)


----------



## victoriagillies (Sep 5, 2009)

After my experience with 'Pets Aquarium' in Prestwick, which was the most traumatizing thing I've pretty much ever seen, that includes the treatment of reptiles, I think Neon Gecko, both Paisley and Barra's shop are excellent. Sometimes you can feel a bit out of place if the shop is busy, but that's easy enough to get over. Their livestock, their help and their vivariums and living arrangements are top notch for there reptiles. Not once have i seen anything wrong with the vivariums, and there always well stocked and ready to help you. Especially in the Paisley shop, with the short man with the scotland tattoo on the back of his neck. He know's his reptiles inside and out, gives the store a little sence of community. He's quick to built rapport with the customers and answer any questions you throw at him. 

There prices for substrate is great, there reptiles are well looked after and the shop is well set out and moderated. 

I don't see how anyone can have a bad word to say about them. I would understand if they had bought a reptile and it was in bad health when you got it, that's happened to me in regards to my late Chinese Water Dragon, Boba Fett, who i bought out of 'Pets Aquarium' in Prestwick (STAY CLEAR OF THERE.) but you can't just jump on the band wagon. I love neon gecko, and we're happy enough to travel the 35 miles to glasgow from home 

For my first post here, not bad eh.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Personally, i have not been to Neon Gecko. I use Rintouls in Bathgate and Serpentus Exotics in Dunfermline, both are very good.


----------



## Jimmyx0 (Nov 19, 2013)

Neon Gecko In The Barras, Amazing People, Love Davy,John And Danny Amazing People, And Amazing Advice, Id Defo Come Into This Shop Again and I Was Made Very Welcome:welcome::2thumb: Give These Guys a Chance, There Worth It, P.s The Barras And The One In Paisley Are Not The Same People :whip:


----------

